# Gas Problem



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi all hope one of you out there can help!! My problem is this..

I have gas in the bottle. The 4 rings on the cooker all light at the same time. The boiler will not light. I have been running the gas system from the LPG tank with no problems. Two days ago I changed from the tank to the bottle. Since then the boiler has not worked.

I think that the m/h regulator is letting enough gas through to power the cooker but not enough to power run the boiler. The m/h regulator is a Truma and was fitted 050910

Any help greatly appreciated!!!

Neil


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Light one cooker ring then light others one at a time if flame size on first ring reduces as each of the others is lit this is an early indication of the regulator starting to fail.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The boiler is a "high demand" appliance so if the reg is on it's way out it will show the effects earlier than the others.

AFAIK the only way to check is to replace, but others might have suggestions.

Dave


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Replace the regulator but NOT with a Truma version. After 3 Truma regs. in 2.5 years, I went to a Gaslow reg. In the last 2 years, no problems. (Touch wood!) Oh, the Gaslow version is guaranteed for 5 years!! 8)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

It seems that Truma regulators have a history of failure.

I do not have their regulator but am happy with their heating system.

Truma must know their regulators are a problem.

For the reputation of the company why do they not come out with a new design, announce it and go forward?

Maybe their lawyers( "don't admit old regulators were faulty") are stronger than the sales/marketing team?

Up to you Truma M-D!

Geoff


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Ours failed just before Xmas while touring, we called at a dealership near Edinburgh and ended up replacing it with a Gaslow regulator on their advice. The fitter later told me they advised advised changing failed Truma units with the Gaslow equivalent.

As said Gaslow slightly more expensive but a 5 year warranty, I'm pleased I fitted one, gives me peace of mind after reading all the forum threads re Truma failures.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I think (not a good word!) that I read a thread on here earlier in the year (which probably means last year :lol: ) in which Truma had replaced someone's reg and had admitted that there was a fault......

but I cannot find it at present someone else might have spare time.....

but Truma seem to have developed a bad reputation for their regs - but that does not seem the same here in France.......

That is probably more a sign of the "loyal French" mentality or their lack of complaining or coordinating their moans - their equivalent to MHF has not had any negative threads that I have seen.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

StewartJ said:


> As said Gaslow slightly more expensive but a 5 year warranty, I'm pleased I fitted one, gives me peace of mind after reading all the forum threads re Truma failures.


Hi Stewart

Did you buy the regulator only, or one with an integral gauge?

If it was regulator only it should have been a lot less expensive than a Truma?? 8O The Gaslow one is made by Cavagna and suitably "badged".

I changed my working Truma model as a preventative measure, since so many members have had them fail (including me) that I just didn't want the hassle on holiday. _(Mr Sod would ensure it failed on the first day of a three week trip to France!! :evil: )_

The Cavagna/Gaslow is available for around £25 plus postage - but it may need an adapter to fit onto your copper habitation gas circuit, so ask before ordering I suggest.

Dave


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

It was supplied with a stainless steel hose and the adapter hence more expensive, it was a dealer price and we were stuck I'm thinking it was £70 but they were asking £53 for the Truma.

I have subsequently seen the same kit much cheaper on tinternet.

Did you buy the regulator only, or one with an integral gauge?

If it was regulator only it should have been a lot less expensive than a Truma?? 8O The Gaslow one is made by Cavagna and suitably "badged".

I changed my working Truma model as a preventative measure, since so many members have had them fail (including me) that I just didn't want the hassle on holiday. _(Mr Sod would ensure it failed on the first day of a three week trip to France!! :evil: )_

The Cavagna/Gaslow is available for around £25 plus postage - but it may need an adapter to fit onto your copper habitation gas circuit, so ask before ordering I suggest.

Dave [/quote]


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello All,

Thank you for the repies. It would appear that on this occasion it is not the regulator!! I have topped up my LPG tank and the boiler still does not work. Took it to Salop Leisure at Shrewsbury. A good man there called Neil looked at it and has informed me that it is a burner/ignitor problem most likely caused by the use of LPG for 5 years. It is dirtier than bottled gas. 

As far as the regulator is concerned it is my 2nd one in 4 years. I will now be buying a spare as a just in case! It is a tose up between a calor or gaslow reg.

Neil


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

NeilandDebs said:


> Snipped: It is a tose up between a calor or gaslow reg.
> 
> Neil


No contest in my view. Gaslow wins!! :roll: :wink:

An interesting comment about the bottled stuff being cleaner... I recall filling up with autogas on the Isle of Skye. The LPG came from a large white tank which had the letters C A L O R on it!! Surely, Calor don't do two qualities of gas, one cleaner than the other? :?

Any way, good luck with sorting the problem. :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I was going to start another thread to ask if it is true that bottled gas is cleaner, but since UncleNorm has raised it here we may as well continue.

This is an occasion for the industry insider, rather than the 'bloke down the road told me...'

It could not be a Calor 'put about rumour' could it?  

Geoff


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

In the UK, Calor = Autogas.

Not so on the Continent where other gases are present apart from Propane.

BTW, I do not do Europe but a fella down the pub told me. :lol:


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Interesting*

Hi,
My LPg for both car and also motorhome hab use comes from a huge tank with CALOR on the side and the tanker that fills it also is CALOR badged

Tanker is filled at Calor depot where they also fill bottle gas

I woud like to know where the "dirty" gas info comes from as the orifice in the injectors on my cars autogas fuel system are minute so any dirty fuel would clog em up

I have used autogas in all my motoehomes for the last twenty odd years with no problems other than three failed Truma regs on my latest van

Good Luck

Ray


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Interesting*



airstream said:


> I woud like to know where the "dirty" gas info comes from . . . Ray


Hi Ray

I think it refers to the oily residue which clogs up the regulators.

It does exist, because some of it clogged up one of mine.

It doesn't appear to come from the rubber pipes, since it has also happened to people with stainless steel pipes.

It has to come from somewhere, and we begin to run out of sources. There's only the gas left! :roll:

Dave


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Cyls And Tanks*

Hi Dave,
No problem with the oil in gas debate but the OP was stating that bulk LPG was somehow "dirty" 
As we all know more Trumas must have failed using bottled gas than tank - I am asking where the "dirty" bulk "cleaner" bottle comes from as both are from the same source

Regards Ray


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah yes - I understand now Ray!  

Bit of a poser, that one. It's either mucky or it isn't, eh?

Dave


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

My local dealer has a theory about 'mucky' gas in bulk tanks. 
It appears that Calor use normal tankers to empty old tanks and he suspects that these tanks have an accumulated amount of goo in the bottom. The tanker picks up this goo and goes off to fill some unsuspecting customers tank which ends up getting some of the goo - then we fill up and get our share. 
As I say- it is just his theory!


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Hmmmm*

Hi,
Consider this

In the UK we produce in excess of 4 million tonnes of LPG per year

Reclaimed gas is reprocessed before resale as all gas for sale has to meet a specific BS

Regards Ray


----------

